
The Logan Paul “Suicide Forest” Video Should Be a Reckoning for YouTube - kercker
https://www.wired.com/story/logan-paul-video-youtube-reckoning/
======
pythonboi
He went into the forest purposely looking for a dead body. He didn't feel
remorse for the person who had committed suicide. He showed no empathy for the
now deceased person.

There's a huge difference in bringing awareness to "Suicide Forest" versus
going there just to find a dead body to taunt.

~~~
brador
Nobody discusses that this body and whole event could have been
staged/fake/setup. Youtubers have done this before.

